# PPG prizmatique



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

I havnt seen it mentioned anywhere on this forum so i dont know if its available over there but down here (Australia) we have a paint called PPG prizmatique which has flakes already in the paint and the flakes are 3dimensional to give off a nicer shimmer from different angles, ring a bell? anyone used it? thoughts about it VS a bc, flakes, cc paintjob? thanks :biggrin:


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

I found this pic of it


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

I use it all the time. We get bottles of just the pearl and add it to whatever color or candy. It does give a nice effect, especially on silver....a little goes a long way.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

I used it on a lowrider bike it looks not to badit went over metalic silver


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah, all this time i thought it was in the paint to begin with, did a bit of googling :biggrin: apparently its an additive! lol so let me understand, it DOES go in the paint and NOT in the clear coat? does that make it any easier to paint?


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

you paint a base like metalic silver or whatever you choose then you paint the prismatique over it,its like a transparent paint in whatever colour you choose,its basically the same idea as kandy paint but it has flake in it


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

ohhhh, so its basically like intercoat clear with the prizms in it already, cool. thanks for the info 

do you have to bury the prizmatique like u have to do with flakes?i under stand you would have to clear coat over the top but would you have to do alot of clear to bury the prizm's?

sorry for all the Q's ii've just been wondering about this product for a long time!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

i only put 3 coats of clear and it was smooth


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

cool! thanks for the info, when i repaint my car i want to keep the blue i have now and use this or a small flake, but this sounds better than the flake, sounds less labour intensive


----------



## SkinnyPimpN (Mar 16, 2003)

You can check out my truck in the 4 sale section I used Gold Prizm its PPG Prizmitique and it really looks amazing in the sun I won best painted truck at Scrape by the lake in 2003. Easy to apply like any 3 stage paint but beware apply mid coat evenly or you will see it. You will use more mid coat than base and buy more than they recommend just in case. Goodluck!


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

Its a nice truck, minitrucks are starting to take of big in Aus last few years but alot of them are pretty sketchy. thanks for the tip. 

Thanks for the tip, ill remember that when i have enough time and decide to paint it, i already have a toyota blue with flake on it atm but i want to refresh it :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have used it and I think it looks waaaaaaaaay better for the price if you just use HOK kandy basecoat and flake.


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

What looks better? the shimmer? in the day or night? i think i could use a KBC with prizmatique over it because there are some bloody nice KBC!

i have flake atm, i didnt paint the car but i had to get my sideskirts resprayed and the flake didnt match, then i got screwed by a panelshop so the flake on my boot and bumpers is different again :angry: so i want to rub it all back and do i again myself :biggrin: fucking hate these shops lol so bloody hard to get what you want from them.

The flake atm, it shimmers good at night, looks good in the day, if anything there may be a bit much as its a bit overpowering at time, im just looking for somthing that will give me that effect and will be easy to apply.

Apparently the prizmatique shimmers more and in the shade fades away and dosent give you that dusrty look you get with flake?


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

how much is the prizmatique worth? i havnt been able to find out...the car itself is only small...the flakes the painter charged me for last time HOK mini rainbow he charged me 400$ for a small jar...i think that mas a major rip off lol, looking at the prices you guys are paying here. thats Aus dollars btw


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I played with PPG przmatique a long time ago, and even sold a bottle of it on ebay..

But it wasn't a paint.........it was an additive like ultramini flake......though it shimmerd in many colors like a rainmbo, but unlike rianbow flake, it wasn't just a collection of defrent colerd flake, it was a type of prism flake were each flake would reflect a defrent color depending on what angle you look at it. Kind of like a hologram.

I like it myself, but it got played out quick over here.......maybe it's time it made a comback :biggrin:


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

yup thats exactly it, its liek a credit card holgram, if you were good with it you could so some killer graphics, so u add this to the paint or to the clear or to interclear?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

intercoat clear would be best.......

don't add it to the base color.....but you can add it to candy.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

My impala is PPG Prismatic blue

Well, the body is another color close to that but I couldn't match exactly so I got the PPG Prismatic blue and it is really close to whatever the car is. I painted my under body, firewall, frame, wheel wells, core support, rear end etc to match as close as I could. When I repaint the car, it will match perfect. Its a really awesome effect in the sun. 

Its a 3 stage paint. Base coat of high metallic blue, mid coat has the prism flake but it isn't a clear coat....its like a clear/silver paint. Then you clear over that. The midcoat is really easily applied. I laid it over all kinds of stuff with no prep to see how it would turn out. It seems to stick really well to the tail gate of my truck, my engine lift, body dolly, and some other odds and ends lol :biggrin: But, the high metallic blue base coat really helps....when the midcoat is applied over those other solid colors the flake isn't as stand outish.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

the only thing i dont like is that the blue looks a bit purplish under certain lights. It looks like that pic you got is how my car will turn out when painted and I'm not sure I like that :scrutinize:


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

OH WOW! thats beaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaautiful hahah that prizmatique look sjut liek the flake that was out on my car originally and yea thats looks great! exactly what im lookn for  the colour is similair to mine as well, ill post pics up of my car, i dont knwo what u guys will say lol it aint 3 wheeln, the only way it 3 wheels is if i take a corner really hard and the inside back wheel lifts off the ground  lol its fwd...suzuki swift GTi lol

i liek that blue u have mate its awesome, mine goes prple a bit as well under some lights which i dont mind because it looks a bit darker, gives it a bit more depth...ill throw up some pics of my car


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

This is mine, its metallic blue froma toyota echo/rav4 with some sort of flakes (looks just liek your prizmatique) on the body, the sideskirts front and back numbers are flake i know that for sure because they were painted later on, it had stock bumpers and sideskirts when orignally painted.

Later on when i needed a new front bumper and decided to paint the whole front because of dents and stuff they painted it with flake but it dosent look as gooas the body, colour didnt match as well, had to fight with the guy to get the shit painted and dint get what i wanted in the end :angry:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

nice to see Ozzy cars here , you got that thing juiced?


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

haha its illegal over here to have hydraulics! dammmn somthing about the car dosent have enough suspension travel to stop in the required time blah blah blah thats what the authorities tell me

i ride low all the time  it has custom 'coils' 3" or so lower than stock with after market shock absorbers, wouldnt mind to get it on airbags but over here even the 'pro's' are still amatuers with there setups so its not even worth the hassle atm, i'd like to respray it then jsut keep driving it.

clearance atm is 12cms on the front bar, 13cms at the sides and 14cms on the rear bumper, legal limit here is at least 10cms off the ground so im riding legal which is important when driving more than 400ks a week :biggrin:


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

hah! jsut realised your from melbourne!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Nov 24 2005, 02:24 AM~4266331
> *I played with PPG przmatique a long time ago, and even sold a bottle of it on ebay..
> 
> But it wasn't a paint.........it was an additive like ultramini flake......though it shimmerd in many colors like a rainmbo, but unlike rianbow flake, it wasn't just a collection of defrent colerd flake, it was a type of prism flake were each flake would reflect a defrent color depending on what angle you look at it. Kind of like a hologram.
> ...




i am getting confused here.........


the only prismatique i know by ppg is the SMALL rainbow flake in a bottle just like estillio said.......



i can take a pic. of it i have a bottle here..........


----------



## [Paul] (Nov 12, 2005)

hey my thread is back from the dead! alright!  

Could you please post pics? thank you  another question, if the prizmatique is jsut an additive and not sold bundled with a basecoat what basecoat is used to actually make blue prizmatique? special ppg one?


----------

